# Jacobin and Fantail Shows this coming weekend



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There will be two seperate specialty club shows this coming weekend in San Bernardino. 

On Saturday the 7th, the Western Jacobin Club will be held. The judge will be from Canada, and about 200 jacobins are expected.

Sunday the 8th, Fantails take over, with a similar number of entries, and our judge this year will be from Arizona.

Both shows usually begin in mid morning and after a terrific feed prepared by Monica Soares, our hostess, continue until judging is completed. Dennis and Monica have several breeds of pigeons as well as Jacs and Fans, and are located near Devore Pass on the very end of Martins Ranch Road. All interested people are invited, and if you wish to partake in Monica's great food, we ask for a donation for non-members and visitors of $5.00. Seconds (and thirds+++) are free! (no doggy bags)

Come on out and make a great day of it! I will probably be there both days, just look for the grouchy looking old guy wearing the Eastern Fantail Club T shirt!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know about the shows. I'm sure they will be terrific!

Terry


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Photos please for posting next week


----------

